# Artsearch is now free! (Not TCG)



## Footer

It appears that Artsearch has re-launched itself and is now a free service. It has also lowered the cost to do a job posting. So, if your coming to the end of your summerstock contract, its now easier to find your next gig! The search is not as good as it used to be, but I think they are trying to branch out a bit more. 

ARTJOBS.ARTSEARCH.US | Job listings: Arts, Culture, Education, Theatre, Museum, Gallery and Library jobs


----------



## josh88

*Re: Artsearch is now free!*

I could be wrong but that isn't TCG's Artsearch. that is still over here Theatre Communications Group - The New ARTSEARCH.

the link you posted has been around at least a little while, I was browsing both sites (which had different job postings) as much as 6 months ago. I was confused at first and thought this was "artsearch" but its a separate website. For that matter I've been confused by the existence of both of these sites for awhile, but they both are great. I got a lot of leads from the one you linked, in fact that might be where I found my current job I don't remember for sure.


----------



## Footer

*Re: Artsearch is now free!*


josh88 said:


> I could be wrong but that isn't TCG's Artsearch. that is still over here Theatre Communications Group - The New ARTSEARCH.
> 
> the link you posted has been around at least a little while, I was browsing both sites (which had different job postings) as much as 6 months ago. I was confused at first and thought this was "artsearch" but its a separate website. For that matter I've been confused by the existence of both of these sites for awhile, but they both are great. I got a lot of leads from the one you linked, in fact that might be where I found my current job I don't remember for sure.


 
Tis true. However, it does appear that people are using it. It also has a very simular look and feel to TCG's site. Well, there ya go. I guess I typed "Artsearch" into my browser and thats what it gave me.


----------



## Grog12

*Re: Artsearch is now free!*

.....I was so pissed when I read the title of this because I had just re upped my subscription 2 weeks ago.


----------

